# Rattles and noises.



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

99% of the time when I investige rattles in my car its something I added. Water bottle in door pocket, something in trunk, ect. I did have a huge rattle near shifter on a rough section of road in Texas, but have not had that happen again in over 30K miles.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I get noise from the passenger seatbelt if it's not retracted properly.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Tomko said:


> I get noise from the passenger seatbelt if it's not retracted properly.



I get this one a lot. Also change rattling that's another. ha ha...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I do get some especially on certain frequencies.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

QUIET TAPE!!!! and a ton of time to go through the whole car for rattles.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I get noise from the passenger seatbelt if it's not retracted properly.


Not anywhere as bad or annoying as the Cadillac ATS, that seatbelt and the OnStar module are both Sandy Blog items and my loaner had em. The Hyundai Elantra also had this issue and both these cars had cutouts to "prevent" this. My issues were items in the door panels like keys and 1 time the airbag res bypass mod. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> I do get some especially on certain frequencies.


 What's the Frequency Kenneth?:wub:

My CRUZE puts on a virtual concert of pops & clicks. I look at this thing as a Toy Car. I do not like popping from the struts/shocks or the corners of the CRUZE. I asked the Dealer and they were not aware of any popping issues. Of course that is why they replaced my rear trailing axle at 800 miles?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Still tight as a drum.. 1 year August 2 and almost 40,000 miles


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

None here from the car. It seems really solid. I do get the occasional annoying sound coming from the passenger seat however.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey tcruze94,

I understand that you are experiencing some unexpected noises in your Cruze. I will like to take a further look into this concern for you. Feel free to send us a private message in reference to this thread with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can be of any extra assistance. I look forward to helping!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

The piece that sits on top of my instrument cluster vibrates against the instrument cluster itself like 70% of the time. It's driving me nuts. I'm thinking about getting like one of those sliders for chair legs on wood floors and cutting it into a small 1" by 1" square and shoving it between the two pieces. I have a feeling the dealership won't fix a rattle under warranty. Lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

It's really not horrible. However, if it's the plastic clips coming loose and rubbing I don't think that's right. And it's really only over the jarring bumps. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My speaker ring seems to be the only thing that rattles thus far, 2 years and 30k on her. Just snapped it back on. Definitely impressed with the interior build quality. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Sperry said:


> Still tight as a drum.. 1 year August 2 and almost 40,000 miles


same here ,nothing 13 months


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I forgot to mention both my front seats will creak and groan at times when cornering, pretty sad considering no super fat people have been in my car and other cars I have had seats were quiet past past 100-200K. 

This is especially true for the power drivers seat which usually happens after I move the seat & will take quite a few miles to find that quiet sweet spot.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ill get a sqeak from the styrfoam that surrounds the scr system occasionally in the back seat, usually in cold weather


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

lol I have some but just stoped searching for them, after my wind noise problem fixed partialy by the dealer the little rattles are not so bad trust me. What I do...pump up the volume and forget about them. You fix one rattle and next thing you notice you here something else comming from I don't know where. It's not the cruze, my past 4 new cars rattled from the first month, our roads are in very bad shape so I assume it's not helping very much.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

au201 said:


> The piece that sits on top of my instrument cluster vibrates against the instrument cluster itself like 70% of the time. It's driving me nuts. I'm thinking about getting like one of those sliders for chair legs on wood floors and cutting it into a small 1" by 1" square and shoving it between the two pieces. I have a feeling the dealership won't fix a rattle under warranty. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This happened every day in my Cobalt. Haven't had it yet in the Cruze...fingers crossed.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

yep i still have the rattle coming from the blower. dealer cant replicate the issue and find the actuator that is making this noise. Told me to bring it in when it does well the problem it happens when im on the road and no where near the dealership.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> This happened every day in my Cobalt. Haven't had it yet in the Cruze...fingers crossed.


Reason I plasti dip the front and back of all the trim pieces I pull. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

au201 said:


> The piece that sits on top of my instrument cluster vibrates against the instrument cluster itself like 70% of the time. It's driving me nuts. I'm thinking about getting like one of those sliders for chair legs on wood floors and cutting it into a small 1" by 1" square and shoving it between the two pieces. I have a feeling the dealership won't fix a rattle under warranty. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mine does this exact thing, instrument cluster rattles non-stop. giving it a smack will make it stop until I hit the slightest imperfection in the road, then it starts again. And the roads where I live are pretty nice.

My center console/armrest area creaks when I put my elbow on it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

The only thing that rattled was my wife when she sat next to me. Those pesky necklaces and bracelets are annoying

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cmsdock said:


> yep i still have the rattle coming from the blower. dealer cant replicate the issue and find the actuator that is making this noise. Told me to bring it in when it does well the problem it happens when im on the road and no where near the dealership.


Check your cabin air filter behind the glove box. Last fall I changed mine out at 35K miles and it was 75% blocked with dead leaves. I did reach in with my hand and vac & pull out leaves from under the cabin air filter too. 

Yesterday I decided to check it since for the last 6 months I had a constant ticking sound with the blower on 1-2 but not higher settings. Sure enough there was a small handful of leaves with one large one rattling under the cabin air filter. 

It almost seems leaves are able to get sucked past the cabin air filter along the front edge between the filter and cover you open, as I found leaves both times as soon as I open the cover. Maybe a thin piece of foam is in order to better seal this area.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Perfectly solid and quiet here in 77K miles


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

I got this annoying rattle coming from the passenger shoulder belt height adjustment. It goes away when I lower the shoulder belt but then it's not the correct position for optimum safety for my wife.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We can certainly understand how frustrating this rattling noise must be, Aerogeek. If needed, we'd be happy to contact your dealership and speak with them about your concern. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name for further assistance. We look forward to helping with this!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

The only one I get that I notice and annoys the snot out of me is coming from the driver's door panel somewhere near the back by the seatbelt.

Drives me crazy because I can hear it in my left ear.

I'm about 3 thousand miles away from being out of B2B warranty. I can't decide if I want to take it in for this as once panels get pulled, it usually on tends to make matters worse from my experience.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes that one brothers me the most.


----------



## pro439 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have no muffler on my dodge w/a cummins,5" pipe straight out the back.I have to turn the radio up loud enough for the car next to me to hear it and you guys are crying about rattles give me a brake.These are assembly line cars probally built in a couple of hours be happy there as good as they are for how much they costJust think you could spent 80-250,000 on a vehicle and have the same **** noises.Myaybe you could all just listen to the passenger ***** about something and then you wouldn't notice the little rattles that are annoying


*swear filtered a single word that made it through*


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

pro439 said:


> I have no muffler on my dodge w/a cummins,5" pipe straight out the back.I have to turn the radio up loud enough for the car next to me to hear it and you guys are crying about rattles give me a brake.These are assembly line cars probally built in a couple of hours be happy there as good as they are for how much they costJust think you could spent 80-250,000 on a vehicle and have the same **** noises.Myaybe you could all just listen to the passenger ***** about something and then you wouldn't notice the little rattles that are annoying
> 
> 
> *swear filtered a single word that made it through


This is unnecessary. Please take your negativity elsewhere.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pro439 said:


> I have no muffler on my dodge w/a cummins,5" pipe straight out the back.I have to turn the radio up loud enough for the car next to me to hear it and you guys are crying about rattles give me a brake.These are assembly line cars probally built in a couple of hours be happy there as good as they are for how much they costJust think you could spent 80-250,000 on a vehicle and have the same **** noises.Myaybe you could all just listen to the passenger ***** about something and then you wouldn't notice the little rattles that are annoying
> 
> 
> *swear filtered a single word that made it through*


Would be more than a few hours from start to finish. Sheet metal is formed for the frame and body in one plant before it goes to the next facility. I'd have to dig out my DVD for the exact time it takes start to finish. 

In short, I understand what you mean. Moments if cars just short of the $80k mark still have issues. If it isn't rattles, it's sensors or sensors that monitor sensors. Point is if you sit quietly, the quality will fall more and then worse and worse cars get released next model year. 

You also have to realize theses cars are sound deadened to include the CTD way better than a Dodge Ram with cummins in stock form. 



Aerogeek said:


> I got this annoying rattle coming from the passenger shoulder belt height adjustment. It goes away when I lower the shoulder belt but then it's not the correct position for optimum safety for my wife.


Never had this issue on the Cruze I own or the 5 I had as loaners plus the one my girlfriend owns. From the sounds of it, it's Not as bad as the Elantra and nowhere as bad as the ATS, the buckle is like 3 times heaver and taps the b pillar when changing lines or hitting bumps. There is also a Onstar module in the rear deck next to the sub woofer. You need to foam it off as well as half the rear deck. Trail blazer also had a part of the right brake light and body near back window of lift hate where you need to pull and also foam off. 

Point I'm making is the list goes on and reporting them as a large group gets them to fix and not repeat it instead of assuming just 1 person has an issue and blow them off with CCND and release.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What's the Frequency Kenneth?:wub:
> 
> My CRUZE puts on a virtual concert of pops & clicks. I look at this thing as a Toy Car. I do not like popping from the struts/shocks or the corners of the CRUZE. I asked the Dealer and they were not aware of any popping issues. Of course that is why they replaced my rear trailing axle at 800 miles?


 God I need to update this post if I haven't already? After some outrageous unacceptable noises from what seemed like every orifice of the front and back, all it took is a Chevy Mechanic who must have really known his stuff by completely adjusting the suspension to factory specs with all 4 wheels on the ground. Not a noise to be heard! Incredible:th_salute:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Eddy , Me 4 year old cruzen has developed a squeak and a whoosh , whoosh sound . 

Told ya IT gets better with age !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Hey Eddy , Me 4 year old cruzen has developed a squeak and a whoosh , whoosh sound .
> 
> Told ya IT gets better with age !


Yer starvin the poor hamsters that live under yer hood!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

So far its been nice and quiet, no rattles or squeeks.


----------

